# Have you ever seen an 8 metre wave?



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Well if you live in Newcastle, you might get your wish next Tuesday/Wednesday!










Hope this swell doesnt last too long up the coast with the Snapper comp at Coffs next weekend!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

I like they can predict that it will go to 5kts for a brief moment befor jumping to 40kts


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Is that what you call the calm before the storm?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You reckon it could be a case of fat fingers on the keyboard typing in the numbers?


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Hit Newcastle harbour for some awesome barrels.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Crew of the Pasha Bulker are steering the ship back out to sea as we speak!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Have you ever seen an 8 metre wave?

Yes. For 3 hours, in a sea kayak. And I was all but sitting in brown stuff. More adrenalin than a state of origin Grand Final.

I (personally) think the limit for most SOT's is around 20 + knots, and then with considerable experience and skill levels. They are generally nowhere near as seaworthy as sea kayaks.

Trevor


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I wouldn't go out if there was a prediction of anything like an 8 metre swell. Combine that with high winds and you've got a submarine waiting to set out on it's maiden voyage. Regardless of whether you could stay afloat out in it, launching and retrieving would be a very dangerous proposition.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Where was that Trev? Big swell with really big periods could be exciting but fun as long as it wasn't breaking. Though I imagine in a kayak you'd be too close to land for that to work. I think the biggest I've been in is around 3.5m to 4.0m. It's enough when you're in shore I reckon.

I've heard some fabulous stories from racing yachts in these conditions during the Sydney to Hobart. Best to stay on land!

8m in Newcastle, amazing? Willy weather says 6m at Longie tuesday pm. But the BOM won't predict that far out. As the commercial sites use BOM data to feed into their algorithms, I'd hold off expectations for a couple of days. Something is happening though.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> Where was that Trev? Big swell with really big periods could be exciting but fun as long as it wasn't breaking. Though I imagine in a kayak you'd be too close to land for that to work. I think the biggest I've been in is around 3.5m to 4.0m. It's enough when you're in shore I reckon.
> 
> I've heard some fabulous stories from racing yachts in these conditions during the Sydney to Hobart. Best to stay on land!
> 
> 8m in Newcastle, amazing? Willy weather says 6m at Longie tuesday pm. But the BOM won't predict that far out. As the commercial sites use BOM data to feed into their algorithms, I'd hold off expectations for a couple of days. Something is happening though.


Dru

No shit here, but nearly literally. The crossing was from Cowan Cowan (Moreton Is) in 30 - 38 knot SE'ers to Woorim (Bribie Is). the tide was big (2.5 m) and was 2 hours into the flood, so heading south, directly opposing the wind, and increasing wave wind interaction over the entire trip. The 5.3 metre Natareline Mermaid was screaming down the faces of the waves, with a metre behind and below, and threatening to broach repeatedly. I was fit and skilled at the time, but was still pretty spooked, for the entire 3 hours.

If you know this crossing, it also has several large shallow sandbanks in it, which were large breaking surf, with clapitas from the circling swells....definitely a no go zone. I really didn't want to flip (though I could roll at that point in time), as I had a 90 cm Spotted Mackeral in the hull, hooked in the first 20 minutes of the crossing. Really didn't want to risk losing that if I swam. Needless to say, there wasn't another boat on the entire bay.

trevor


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Trumpet player in my horn section is in the ocean racing scene, he had 90 ft around the SW corner of tassie a few years back!
If it was a gentle 8m then no worries, 8m & wind, nooo way!


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually not uncommon to get up that big in the winter southerlies around Newcastle. I wasn't joking about hitting the harbour. The swell wraps around the corner into the harbour with Nobby's breakwall shielding it from the wind and knocking about 2/3rds of the size out of it giving awesome stand up barrels for those with the kahoonas to take it on. Saw some pretty horrific injuries out there from guys being dragged across the conjevoi. Luckily I wasn't one of them.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Plasman, when I was younger and lived down the coast, on a swell that big, the only place to surf was inside jervis bay. The boat ramp at callala bay in particular was a pretty nice barrel. I was pretty lucky to have surfed it one day with Kong and tom Carroll.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Nowhere near 8 metres, so still in the 'fun' category (river wave surfing)....





Trevor


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's another fun one...there are some good skills displayed hereL






Trevor


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Here's another fun one...there are some good skills displayed hereL
> 
> Trevor


Fantastic! Also love the river waves. Trevor, I know that stretch of water between Bribie and north Moreton. Traversed it a number of times in a well prepared fast power boat. Once in 3.5m swell with 1.5m sea and the wind tide conditions you mention. Wouldn't do it again and definitely not in a kayak! We were mostly airborn at 5kn, water just fell away underneath us. A sea version of free fall. I simply can't imagine trying this in 8m, the shallow bits are very shallow. Must have been breaking. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Definitely not in a yak, but I've been in monstrous swells in a 65' boat, albacore fishing off Morro Bay in Central California. There wasn't any local wind to it ,so it was relatively safe to go out the harbor. We went out to the shelf and the waves were jacking up there. Just mountains of water moving around. When were were on drifts, we would be like a cork, easily just floating over and you wouldn't notice the size, but under power, in the trough, the waves would tower 2x over the super-structure. Coming back to port, we had the swell following and as a set would pass, the capt would radio Harbor Patrol, to get a read on the waves as they hit the harbor mouth. When we approached, all hands donned life vests, and were instructed to sit at the benches on the stern deck. My seat was facing the stern. Off each corner was a US Coast Guard rescue flippy boat. The captain says, "If we broach or capsize, swim to one of those boats." Capt waited on a set, and punched it through the gap and surfed in a feathering wave. F'n gripping in my stern seat, watching the giant rise up behind us.

Only one albacore caught that trip, and the landing gave us rainchecks for the experience.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for that Zed. You forgot to take pictures?

Here are some (contributed by Batron in our Bribie to Cape Moreton thread - _I think he was trying to scare us off_). Grab your deck chairs, a few Kwells, and a drink or two.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=T4FIS1FnOQg

Trevor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

red, spot on mate.

i think you are much better off looking at those massive lows way off the coast as the cause of massive swells.

its tempting to think big winds create big swells but my suspicion is that big lows create the massive swells and sometimes you have strong winds and someyimes you can have a massive swell with almost no wind at all (which can be a trick for inexperienced boaties going off shore)

there were enormous swells down the goldie one time with dead calm winds at the same time fiji was copping a cyclone.

more interesting for off shore fishos (not me , i get seasick) is the current.
a pro told me he has fished the same gps mark off moreton and has had to sometimes use up to 20 times the weight in lead to reach the bottom depending on the current. 
if you can explain the current to me red i would be very interested.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Pete

You are spot on - lows genearate large ocean swells, swells much bigger than those created in surface winds (gradient winds), such as a big SE'er. It was an intense low that decimated the Sydney to Hobart yacht race in 1998 (waves over 20 metres), and of course tropical lows (cyclones) that generate massive swells.

Current: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Australian_Current

http://www.griffith.edu.au/__data/asset ... urrent.pdf

trev


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

When I did a trip off South Aus back in 2005 we had to make a run for the mainland due to a predicted 50knot storm. Caught us about half way to Port Lincoln. The swells were massive and the boat (ketch Failie about 140') was laying well over with the wind blowing that hard you could see it picking up water off the surface. Made for one hell of a colourful sunset. Was like the air around us turned red. Would love to have taken photos if I could have let go of the railing for long enough. Woke up the next morning to the slightest breeze and mirror like surface on the ocean. Not seen anything like it since and not sure I would want to in anything smaller.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

RedPhoenix said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > if you can explain the current to me red i would be very interested.
> ...


Don't think you are Red. I've seen 3 - 4 knots offshore Moreton. I reckon it was close to 6 -7 knots at SWR when I failed to sail upwind a few months ago. In regard to SWR, _don't go past the bins_!

viewtopic.php?p=550977#p550977

Interesting about the points you raise here, and I know little about any of them, other than the generalization that the EAC is usually strongest in summer, and generally reduces (or reverses) in winter.

What is possibly less understood is the sometimes short term variability in the current's strength and direction, sometimes within one 24 hour period. Locals (stink boaters) told me that it can sometimes be 1 knot south in the morning, and 4 knots south in the afternoon. It can even reverse direction within a 24 hour period (very occasionally). Go figure.

What I do know is I have been in trouble under paddle power outside of Moreton and Straddie a few times, and once at about 4 knots. It is potentially a danger to off-shore kayakers going north, anywhere on the eastern seaboard.

Trevor


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's a pic from the bridge of the Pasha Bulker before it was beached at Newcastle in 2007, I imagine the sea will be looking pretty similar next week in a 40knot southerly.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

cough http://www.hoax-slayer.com/pasha-bulker ... hoax.shtml cough. Spectacular photos but not the Pasha Bulker


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

I stand corrected on the vessel and location, still a cool photo though.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

kraley said:


> bump - seabreeze still calling it for 7.5 meters tomorrow starting about 4:00pm.
> 
> 8)


Photos please someone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > bump - seabreeze still calling it for 7.5 meters tomorrow starting about 4:00pm.
> ...


+1


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

This looks massive.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

What site are you guys looking at for the swell predictions? I have seabreeze peaking at aroud 4.7m early weds morning. Windguru suggests the same peaking at 5.6m. Either way I think it could be spectecular. I'll take my camera up to Long reef first thing Weds and see what's happening. North Narrabeen will be massive as longy has a tendancy to bend the big southerlies round into it.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Bare island will be going off, it holds up pretty well in a big south swell. Likewise lurline bay, you can sit on the cliffs close to the break and see some action.


----------



## bnsyak (Dec 13, 2011)

Won't be 8 metres today, the swell is comming from a second low pressure system further out at sea, it will start to hit tomorrow and be pumping with a real long period by thursday, sorry guys but its looking pretty straight, throw the boards in the car and travel
winds won't be 60knot plus by the looks of things, maybe half.
this stupid "weather event" is so noone can blame the bureau of meterology, there is zero wind here now and no rain, if one low pressure a few hundred kays off the coast turns into 4 directly over newcastle then we will see this end of the world weather prediction,.

edit: definatley rain tonight, theres a rugby match on


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It's heeeeeeeere

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=55287


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Check this link if you want to have a good look at what is coming... much better than seabreeze.

http://www.coastalwatch.com/swell/forec ... ocation=30


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> It's heeeeeeeere
> 
> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=55287


Yep!

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDN60801 ... 4939.shtml

You are in for a hell of a ride, or at least some good photos.
trev


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWec4EwAAABHfgAAQQeHUEoABSICq79zAIABkNVP01HqEZNG9UzIMJtUGqekPSDCBoyNDRi3OFA+NuuTkhejq8LK/Rfw1onkNYZPfvzsjyqwmLiCyrYEg0MKTgDQYTP2A0cfn3KWh2xqzlIEC8YkDGAsBhe8QkiBTRU5VorBrbqaHeUF3JFOFCQ5zgTAA


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Narooma's hammering in..
> 
> http://www.coastalwatch.com/camera/came ... me=Narooma
> 
> (Pan takes a while)


... and that's after it's bent around the golf course headland into the comparative shelter.
Want to take on the bar today Fiddy?


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Yesterday there was 15 ships off Newcastle
Today not a 1
Not even a big red boat hehe
Getting grey now, few hours off another big weather event. 
May be kayaking up my street by end of night

Oh well I'm on top of a hill , sitting in a hospital room looking out as the storm starts to gather and the trees dance
Stay safe all


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bnsyak said:


> Won't be 8 metres today, the swell is comming from a second low pressure system further out at sea, it will start to hit tomorrow and be pumping with a real long period by thursday, sorry guys but its looking pretty straight, throw the boards in the car and travel
> winds won't be 60knot plus by the looks of things, maybe half.
> this stupid "weather event" is so noone can blame the bureau of meterology, there is zero wind here now and no rain, if one low pressure a few hundred kays off the coast turns into 4 directly over newcastle then we will see this end of the world weather prediction,.
> 
> edit: definatley rain tonight, theres a rugby match on


Gotcha, but I suspect it will at least be spectacular. Not my expertise but surely the swell is already built, even if the wind is ebbing, the swell would backs off more slowly, wouldnt it? One way or another it will get here.

Discussed with some guys who study weather for planning kayak trips. They are expecting Expecting 5-6m tomorrow, but worried about the exact direction, just a few points can make the difference as to bays and harbours that get the swell. Outside may not be as spectacular as it shouldn't be topping and it's hard to get a scale from photos. the bays have the white bits. Even 3-4m can be spectacular.

I'm looking forward to pics. Have fun occy!


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Storm is supposed to hit us around 7.30
Just in time for the wallabies at marathon stadium or whatever it's called these days


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I can assure you that the wind gusts were every bit of 100 km/h down here around 2pm. I had real trouble standing up. Expect VERY bad weather in Sydney any time now.

It has eased here to maybe 60 km/h. Swell at the shore was as big as I've seen it, perhaps 5-6m and that's after it bent 90o from south to east. I'd bet it was every bit of 8m at Montague Island. I'll try to post some photos, but very hard to take them given the wind and spray.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Occulator said:


> And the winds were absolutely howling (must have been 60 or 60 kph at least) out there on the headland.


What is it Occy ... 60 or 60? You've been drinking again. :shock:

trev


----------



## bnsyak (Dec 13, 2011)

kraley, the low did exactly what it was supposed to do for newcastle, went offshore, there was not catastrophic winds, it was a little windy but not even gale force,
those in newcastle will agree, we have rain here now but its only rain, water from the sky, not flooding, not the storm to end all storms, not much wind here yet.
I do hope those in victoria have survived without much damage, they copped the brunt of it, nothing like the rest if australia,

that forecast i posted was only for newcastle, imo sydney should sink into the ocean and create a giant artificial reef for all to enjoy.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

bnsyak said:


> kraley, the low did exactly what it was supposed to do for newcastle, went offshore, there was not catastrophic winds, it was a little windy but not even gale force,
> those in newcastle will agree, we have rain here now but its only rain, water from the sky, not flooding, not the storm to end all storms, not much wind here yet.
> I do hope those in victoria have survived without much damage, they copped the brunt of it, nothing like the rest if australia,
> 
> that forecast i posted was only for newcastle, imo sydney should sink into the ocean and create a giant artificial reef for all to enjoy.


Was wondering what it's like outside. 2 weeks in this place 
What's happening outside lol it's dark and cannot make anything outbe

Watching the bom radar, I don't think it looked as bad as june floods a few years ago not as much reds and blacks as back then 
We are nearly ready knock down rebuild and a good flood may have been good for us 
Doh


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ken is spot on bnsyak.

*Forecasts* are only that... a cast into the future, aka ..what _might_ happen. * Observations* are different. They are real time data, what is actually happening on the water/land at that time.

If you care to go to BOM, click on NSW.

Click on ... 'All obsevations'

Click on ... 'NSW observations / via clickable map'

Click on ... several places south of Sydney/ Newcastle.

There is an increasing trend of strengthening winds. Regardless of what happens over the next few hours (and understand this - weather patterns/wind strengths can change dramatically in a short time period - witness aviation forecasts and observations every half-hourly or so, you can be assured there will be considerable if not large swells and non-kayak friendly conditions wind wise.

Can't wait to see the pics from Occy and others.

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Can't wait to see the pics from Occy and others.


Flagrant cross promotion. My thread is better. Now with pics.
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=55287


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kraley said:


> and....we have 40 knots confirmed at nobby's head, newcastle. All in the last 15 minutes. Went from 0 to 40.


and



patwah said:


> bnsyak said:
> 
> 
> > that forecast I posted was only for newcastle, imo sydney should sink into the ocean and create a giant artificial reef for all to enjoy.


NO, 'bnsyak' is simply less experienced in weather reading, than you guys are, and in common with many guys/gals on the forum. Weather reading is a science (4 years at Uni level - I think?)

So 'bnsyak', don't stress, because we mean no criticism of your level of weather knowledge ... it is a thing learned from experience and teaching. This whole discussion has prompted me to repost a thread on reading weather. It is a undoubtedly a science, and a thread of the intracies of understanding it, will possibly not go astray.

Please allow me a few days. I will make it a mission.

trev


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm all for Sydney becoming a reef, but I live on top of a hill. I'm thinkin' waterfront, & fishing from my loggia.

Being Dave is the new fad.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> I'm all for Sydney becoming a reef, but I live on top of a hill. I'm thinkin' waterfront, & fishing from my loggia.
> 
> Being Dave is the new fad.


Cruel bastard. Except I know you're kidding.

are you?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BOM - Kiama

05/03:30pm ......8....51 (knots)

:shock:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Fish Aggregation Daves?
Those'll never work.

Ado's got a lot of froth.
viewtopic.php?p=570500#p570500


----------



## bnsyak (Dec 13, 2011)

Well there you have it, the wind did top out here higher than expected and the last of the heavy rain hit an hour ago, and sydney is still happy above the ocean.
I was wrong, but we did not see the apocolyptic storms that are always forecast.
at the moment, the wind is only 50km/h but the only place that is flooded will be cardiff (can anyone confirm?)which floods after a bucket of water is upended.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kraley said:


> now we all have to endure trevor writing a long, convuluted piece about fluid dynamics when all you had to do was learn to look at seabreeze. :lol:


I will be about weather reading, not fluid dynamics. Get your facts right, Ken. I will try to limit it to 10 pages :lol: .

You don't have to endure it Ken, cause you obviously already know how to read the weather...


kraley said:


> all you had to do was learn to look at seabreeze. :lol:


That easy is it?. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (Not to mention the accuracy of seabreeze :shock: )

Trevor


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

More, more!

Please.

trev


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Sydney - http://www.coastalwatch.com/news/articl ... 06,%202012

Shipsterns - http://www.coastalwatch.com/news/articl ... %20Carnage


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks Bertros.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeehaa! Adrenelin trip at my monitor.

thanks guys
trev


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Saw one lone surfer out at Wanda this morning, I have no idea how he made it out past the washing machine. It was breaking from Osbourne Shoals all the way in to the beach.
It was pretty interesting watching exactly where the swell jacked up and started to break in many places I fish, I spotted a few new banks and reefs today that might be worth a look in a week or so.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

From a climbing forum I frequent (I know, I'm a forum whore). This is from the SMH web site. Diamond Bay (Sydney). That wave is pounding about 8 climbs that are 20m+ high, and they start from a ledge. Therefore that wave spray is over 30m high!


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

About bnsyak post
In Newcastle there has been a lot on Local media calling this storm up to the level of the pasha floods 5 years ago
And they seem to beat it up and get locals panicked
I was watching the radars and they didn't get anywhere up to that in rain at least
Wind possably
Got up to 95 km overnight I heard ( anyone verify that)
Up at Newcastle beach waves were washing up to wall and froth being blown into pacific park. This was told to me by brisbanite staying in hotel opposite.. Anyone verify again

Love a good storm

Specs pic ado
Wow that's a lot of spray


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Have a look at Newcastle herald page from today
Whale that got washed up a few years ago has resurfaced after beach has been stripped of sand 
Great photo of wall at newy baths as well and some vid as well
http://www.theherald.com.au/news/local/ ... 81391.aspx


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

In Newcastle herald link I posted before it actually stated we got up to 120 km not sure of conversion to knots
Bloody blowy

And so because I give a reason as to why some may have stated something I'm his buddy
No I read our local rags and listen to local radio and it was hyped as a big rain and wind event. Every bloody year they put it on up here. Sells em advertising

I knew when he posted last night we were no where near finished with the event.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bludymick said:


> In Newcastle herald link I posted before it actually stated we got up to 120 km not sure of conversion to knots
> Bloody blowy
> 
> And so because I give a reason as to why some may have stated something I'm his buddy
> ...


Divide km/hr by 1.852, to give nautical miles/hour (= knots). 
So.. 120 km/hr = 65 knots

You would have had trouble standing in that. Around 90 km/hr balance is affected.

trev


----------



## bnsyak (Dec 13, 2011)

I object kraley,
"your attitude is a good exmaple of what gets newbies to the sport in dangerous situations"
It's just this particular event and bludymick has hit the nail on the head,
every time rain is forecast here people ditch cars in the middle of the road and run for their lives, only this year I saw a lady slam on the brakes, get out and run after a lightning strike,
Storm or not i wouldn't be heading out in the yak with a "weather event" forecast, but 9 times out of 10 a "pasha storm" results in 1mm of rain and a clear sunny day, theres a big difference between these storms now and the weather bomb that flooded newcastle


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Occulator said:


> Just looked at my photos and whilst there were some reasonable ones amongst them none are anywhere near as good as this one in the SMH today -http://www.smh.com.au/environment/weather/storm-surge-creates-a-real-cliffhanger-20120606-1zwqz.html. I was looking at the same waves but from many kilometres away over on top of north head, and they even looked big from there. Enjoy.


That's the shot I just posted Occy.


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

bnsyak said:


> I object kraley,
> "your attitude is a good exmaple of what gets newbies to the sport in dangerous situations"
> It's just this particular event and bludymick has hit the nail on the head,
> every time rain is forecast here people ditch cars in the middle of the road and run for their lives, only this year I saw a lady slam on the brakes, get out and run after a lightning strike,
> Storm or not i wouldn't be heading out in the yak with a "weather event" forecast, but 9 times out of 10 a "pasha storm" results in 1mm of rain and a clear sunny day, theres a big difference between these storms now and the weather bomb that flooded newcastle


I'm a bit lost here, how does kraleys earlier warning/comment endanger people? It's quite the opposite if you ask me. That's an odd bit of logic there I'm afraid.


----------



## surfersam88 (Mar 28, 2008)

small misunderstandings can be the cause of significant dangers - case in point is the 98 Sydney to Hobart where a central issue was that many sailors did not know the BOM definition of storm, & how to understand wind strength & wave height forecasts, & from reading this thread it seems that some people here do not know that a BOM wind forecast of 30 knots & 4m swell (say) gives gusts of 50 knots & swells up to 8m

surfersam


----------

